
OpenBSD/loongson on the Lemote Yeeloong 8101B - fcambus
http://www.cambus.net/openbsd-loongson-on-the-lemote-yeeloong-8101b/
======
pyvpx
I dream of having a MIPS or PowerPC laptop. a shame the 3A variant went with a
binary blob graphics processor (not that there are many alternatives) and that
the 3B processor isn't available as a laptop as of now.

